# Jewel color



## bighurt81 (Oct 5, 2008)

I bought a group of 6 juvenile jewel cichlids hoping to eventually get a pair to form. They were only about an inch when I got them, and now are between 1.75 and 2 inches. They have colored up somewhat since I got them, but most of the red color is around the fins and their bellies. Their tops and sides are still rather drab. I was really hoping for the bright reds that I see posted a lot online. They live in their own 55 and get weekly water changes. Did I get bad fish or will they color up more as they grow? Thanks.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

They could color up some more, as yours are still quite young. However, the brilliant red color usually doesn't show up until they are breeding. Even that isn't guaranteed, as _Hemichromis guttatus _has a lot of populations in the hobby and not all get the bright red breeding color.


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

The last poster is correct some do not have the bright red coloration. Also My red jewels seem to be able to turn their red on and off depending on their mood. Turning almost black sometimes when being bullied.


----------



## Zeusterae (Oct 30, 2008)

To help the colour of your jewels try diferent types of food with astaxantin!!!, but anyway they will show you the best colur when they are breeding


----------



## Matthew Gabrielse (Jan 26, 2010)

I had a jewel for a while in a tank by himself, he never had any red coloration. The only time I've seen them bright red is when breeding.


----------

